# Mosquito Lagoon - My Most Successful Day with Artificials



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Way to go! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice reds!!


----------



## alexz (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks Topcat and Shadowcast. It was a good day (for me). I read so many good reports on here and I get skunked more often than not, so I was happy to finally bend the rod.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Nice work. It's days like that, that will keep you coming back for more. Before you'll realize it, those days will start coming more and more often. Congrats


----------



## alexz (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks, I needed one of those days. It is tough only being able to fish a couple times a month, but it was certainly worth it. My next goal is to catch a fish with a weedless spoon which I have been unable to do to date.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Great job, stay on it !!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Thanks, I needed one of those days.  It is tough only being able to fish a couple times a month, but it was certainly worth it.  My next goal is to catch a fish with a weedless spoon which I have been unable to do to date.


Keep throwing them. I've landed just as many reds and trout with a spoon as I have with any other lure I use. My last red/trout/drum slam, was with the pinfish aqua dream spoon. Spoons are super basic and extremely effective, one of my favorite spring/summer lures.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Solid work on those fish they are chunky!!!


----------

